# Problems whit Hix Presto 20



## Krikon (Jun 15, 2006)

Like a year ago i bought a Hix presto 20 (16x20 size), when i was about to plug it in i noticed to my big fear that the plug was not compatible whit the outlets i have (even though i got the verision made for the american market whit whatever electric specifications USA has).

I figured this would be solved whit a simple adapter or converter, no such luck, the guy in the electricity store told me the plug was intentionaly made diferent so that it would not plug into a regular outlet. The reason for this is that my machine generates too much heat and wuld cause a fire if pluged into a regular outlet.

So now i stand here whit a machine, brand new and never used. If im to sell it and get an different sized machine, how can i make shure i will be able to plug it in if i live in a regular apartment whit regular outlets?

Also, the lid tend to not stay down after i moved the machine to a new apartment, should i fix this before trying to sell it or sell it in an "as-is" condition ? Besides this minor flaw the machine is brand new and unused.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> So now i stand here whit a machine, brand new and never used. If im to sell it and get an different sized machine, how can i make shure i will be able to plug it in if i live in a regular apartment whit regular outlets?


I think that might be a common problem with heat presses because of the amount of power they require to heat up. Here's a past topic that talks about the issue and a possible "workaround":

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=1780&highlight=plug


----------



## Krikon (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks for the atempt to help me Rodney, apreshiate it. I will however not use this machine, it's impossible where i live


----------



## Krikon (Jun 15, 2006)

So can no one help me whit how large a press i can get and still plug it into a regular outlet? My plans are to get rid of my larger press and maybe buy another, smaller one and i don't wanna make the same mistake again.

What's the voltage, watt or size i should go for?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Could you not talk with an electrician and maybe change the outlet? I dont know how that goes over with apartments. I have an 11x15 stahls mighty press and it plugs into my house. I looked at my outlets and it looks like they will accomadate any household or three prong plug. Just not larger three prong utility{dryer/washer} plugs.


----------



## Krikon (Jun 15, 2006)

I talked whit an electrician and to make a long story short it will cost me quite a bit. So your 11x15 Stahl comes whit a regular 3 prong plug that basicaly will plug into any outlet? Maybe that's what i should get once i have gotten rid of my HIX.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

mine came with a three prong plug cord that plugs into the back of the press and into the wall. I have the portable press because we do events mostly and this thing has to travel. I plug it in at drag strips, generators, fairgrounds convention centers etc. Actually its the mighty press light I think its called...same as mighty press without the timer I think. Press works fine for what we do. I just finished up a two sided two color heatpress viny job for a local soccer team.


----------



## Krikon (Jun 15, 2006)

#@$%^+!*&(, seems like that's the one i should have bought from the get go instead of this press i have now. Is there any other places other than Ebay that is good for selling heatpresses? Well, thanks for the info Motoskin, youv'e been helpfull. Now all i have to do is to push carts at walmart for a lifetime and buy me a Mighty, lol


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai (Feb 8, 2006)

I bought a Hix Pretso 15. My model came with the standard 3-prong plug and I've had zero problems running it in my apartment. I guess the Presto 20 draws more current and needs a different plug -- good to know.


----------



## Krikon (Jun 15, 2006)

wish bestblanks would have informed about this, this whole ordeal costed me close to 1000$ to find out the hard way.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> wish bestblanks would have informed about this


Is it something you asked them about before you ordered?


----------



## Krikon (Jun 15, 2006)

No, i asumed all i had to care bout was to get a press made to work whit American currents and the rest would take care of itself. I pretty much know nothing about electrisity. Anyway, iv'e cried enough about it on this forum, guess i have to live whit it.


----------

